
How a Dubious Forensic Science Spread Like a Virus - shawndumas
https://features.propublica.org/blood-spatter-analysis/herbert-macdonell-forensic-evidence-judges-and-courts/
======
Cpoll
See also: The dubious accuracy of fingerprint analysis, errors and
contamination in DNA analysis, and the fortune telling that is criminal
profiling ([https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/11/12/dangerous-
mind...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/11/12/dangerous-minds)).

------
intopieces
These kinds of issues seem to crop up so often that it really makes me doubt
the virtue of jury trials. People aren’t experts, so they can easily be fooled
by a good show. Wouldn’t it make more sense to have trials with 3 judges who
must agree to convict?

